# [SOLVED] C:\docume~1\ System Error: 1814 Ad-Aware



## rmbisme (Mar 19, 2009)

How do I get rid of a C:\COCUME~1\Dad\LOCALS~1\ message?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: C:\docume~1\*

When does it appear, and what is the full message?


----------



## rmbisme (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: C:\docume~1\*

It started when I was running Ad Aware, I got a System Error: 1814. I uninstalled Ad Aware and while reinstalling I got the end of the install and got the: C:\DOCUME~1\Dad\LOCALS~1\Temp|mia3\WISDED53BOBB67C4244AE6AD6FD3C28D1EF_7_1_D_7.MSI message. Now my computer is very slow and I can not run Ad Aware. Thanks.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: C:\docume~1\*

This is Lavasoft's resolution to the System Error: 1814 error message

http://www.lavasoft.com/mylavasoft/...ware-2008-high-cpu-issue-or-system-error-1814

http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=24349&hl=System+Error:+1814




> Please follow the instructions below to delete the corrupt definitions file, and restart your computer.
> 
> First you need to delete the broken definitions file.
> Location: (2000, XP) - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Lavasoft \Ad-Aware\core.aawdef
> ...


----------



## rmbisme (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: C:\docume~1\*

Wow....perfect fix! I have never used your site before, but I now have it bookmarked! My computer is back to normal!! Thank you very much!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: C:\docume~1\*

Glad to hear it. Thanks for letting us know the solution worked for you. I shall mark this topic as solved. Enjoy the forums.:wave:


----------

